# A rare moment



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

A moment a mom hopes will happen between "siblings"...
A moment "siblings" NEVER want a mom to see...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Khan said:


> A moment a mom hopes will happen between "siblings"...
> A moment "siblings" NEVER want a mom to see...


that is just too much.......: )


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwwww! Shelby has her own personal heater! She looks so warm and toasty. Sweet picture. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Thats very sweet :biggrin:

Our dogs on the other hand are always laying all over each other LOL


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> Thats very sweet :biggrin:


Shelby usually doesn't share! She buries herself under the covers of the bed, and when Khan tries to get up all you hear is this growl coming from underneath! So Khan sits at the edge of the bed with this poor sad face hoping to have a little corner of it! He has NO idea that HE could take her out!! Poor guy! He's always getting pushed around by her. LOL!

The pics with all your dogs laying on each other always reminds me of a game of Twister gone awry!!


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Too cute!!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Ok, that is way to adorable! Love it! hahaha


----------

